# Your favorite non-cube puzzles?



## Zarxrax (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out a new puzzle to buy, but I have no idea what to get.
I don't want something that will take more than a couple of minutes to speedsolve, but I also don't want something that I can solve in 10 seconds.
I've tried megaminx and square-1, and though they were ok, I didn't like them all that much. I also got a super floppy cube, and although its pretty neat, its way too simple.
Which puzzles do you like the best, and why?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 29, 2009)

Pyraminx.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

magic. stupid and simple.


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 29, 2009)

Megminx


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Pyrami*nix*.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 29, 2009)

I would have to go with megaminx, but since you don't like that, how about an alexander's star or a mirror cube?


----------



## darthyody (Nov 29, 2009)

Master Pyramorphix.
AWESOME!
I just got mine off of popbuying.com for like $10 and so far it is my favorite non-cube puzzle. However, when solving it, there is a nice secret which once you find out you might not the puzzle anymore (same reason I love the puzzle) but I won't tell you how to solve it. If you're curious, you should look it up.
P.S. I have these other non-standard cube puzzles - Square-1, Skewb, Skewb Diamond, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Gigaminx. So I at least have some experience with others, but the Master Pyramorphix is my favorite.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2009)

Square-1. It's the only twisty puzzle I figured out how to solve completely on my own with no help, even parity. Of course I knew about how to solve bigger cubes, and the concepts behind parity, but still. It's my one lingering strand of being able to say I figured it out completely on my own. 

Chris


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 29, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> I'm trying to figure out a new puzzle to buy, but I have no idea what to get.
> 
> I've tried megaminx and square-1, and though they were ok, I didn't like them all that much.


...


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Square-1. It's the only twisty puzzle I figured out how to solve completely on my own with no help, even parity. Of course I knew about how to solve bigger cubes, and the concepts behind parity, but still. It's my one lingering strand of being able to say I figured it out completely on my own.
> 
> Chris



Hmmm interesting. I've never touched a square-1 but I'm going to be buying one soon ... I've only learned the 2x2, puck, megaminx and 15 puzzle on my own ... Which reminds me. I also love puck puzzles!


----------



## Owen (Nov 30, 2009)

Owenminx

Mini Owensheng

Owen cube

Owenface 2x2

Junior Owen cube

Master Owen cube

Professor Owen

V-Owen 7


(Sorry about the fact that this has nothing to do with the topic)


----------



## luke1984 (Nov 30, 2009)

Megaminx I think. I just got a Meffert's megaminx and I'm addicted to it!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 30, 2009)

Magic, and Megaminx are my favourites.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Nov 30, 2009)

I dig the mirror "bump" cube, it's fun because it's changes shape and it can be solved quickly. Nice break from the 3x3 when you need it.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

CubeWoRm said:


> I dig the mirror "bump" cube, it's fun because it's changes shape and it can be solved quickly. Nice break from the 3x3 when you need it.


Psst.

It is a 3x3x3.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Nov 30, 2009)

Psst.

It is a 3x3x3.[/QUOTE]

Ha ha, of course I know that =) But he was asking for a fun cube to do outside of the standard 3x3.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

get a teraminx


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I might check out the Master Pyramorphix and the mirror cube.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 30, 2009)

Try a rectangular puzzle sometime- like a 2x2x3 or 3x3x5.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Nov 30, 2009)

I "guess" you could consider the V-Cube 7 not aa cube puzzle 

But in all seriousness my favorite is the square 1, I know you said you don't like it, but I LOVE them. I don't know why.

My next one would be the pyraminx, then it kinda all blurs down from there.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2009)

How can you people be so deadly wrong...

the correct answer is: Pyraminx =D


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 30, 2009)

Pyraminx, Magic, MMagic


----------



## Brunito (Nov 30, 2009)

pyraminx  im the national recorder xD


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 30, 2009)

Megaminx and Pyraminx <33


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 30, 2009)

Pyraminx


----------



## Dionz (Nov 30, 2009)

pyraminx


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

Odder said:


> How can you people be so deadly wrong...
> 
> the correct answer is: Pyraminx =D





iasimp1997 said:


> Pyraminx, Magic, MMagic





Brunito said:


> pyraminx  im the national recorder xD





Imperatrix said:


> Megaminx and Pyraminx <33





luisgepeto said:


> Pyraminx





Dionz said:


> pyraminx




you guys are all wrong!! the right answer is tetraminx


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > How can you people be so deadly wrong...
> ...



6 against 1 =)


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 30, 2009)

Odder said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



The guy with the banstick says clock and sq1 > pyraminx


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



The guy with the who says that also enjoys torture. 
I say pyraminx.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Megaminx.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 30, 2009)

I love square 1. My average is 2:00 but i am practicing alot. I will get better.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Square-1 man here. I hate the Parity but love the puzzle.

WHY DO YOU TORTURE ME IN THIS WAY!!?

*cries*


----------



## Forte (Dec 1, 2009)

Try Skewb 

(It's still a cube though )


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2009)

just a clarification, i said te*t*raminx not teraminx


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 1, 2009)

15 puzzle!!!!!!!! it takes a bit of time but not that long.
I have a 6x6 kind of sliding puzzle but it takes like 10mins to solve.


----------



## 1996iscool (Feb 7, 2010)

Megaminx


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Feb 7, 2010)

masterpyramorphinx


----------



## ianini (Feb 7, 2010)

Pyraminx Crystal


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 7, 2010)

Megaminx And Pyraminx


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 7, 2010)

Pyraminx probably.


----------



## retr0 (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the magic most.


----------



## luke1984 (Feb 7, 2010)

Megaminx and 3x3x3 rombic dodecahedron.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 7, 2010)

Pyraminx!


----------



## robertpauljr (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you like to figure out puzzles and develop your own strategy, or learn how to solve it from others, and then see how fast you can get?

I enjoy the Bandage Cube. It was a challenge for me to figure out ways to systematically move pieces here and there, then to develop a working strategy for solving it.

The Jing's Pyraminx is one of my favorites. I like the size and feel. I recently added stickers to three of the centers to add to the challenge. Now it isn't solved until the centers are oriented correctly. There are pictures on my blog page.

I like the Rhombic Dodecahedron's size. It is small. I find it interesting to work out solutions for puzzles like this in terms of the puzzle pieces rather than their corresponding cube pieces. For example, start with a 4-sided corner. Get the 4 rectangles that go around it. 

The 2x3x3 has amazed me as I tried to find different ways to solve it and figure out which I like the best. Corners First? Edges First? Block Building? Utilizing edge 3-cycles, or only swaps?

I like the FTO. I agree that the Master Pyramorphinx is cool.

For awhile I enjoyed solving the megaminx into different patterns. It was interesting and more challenging. Then for awhile I enjoyed solving it edges first, using setup moves and a commutator to solve all the corners.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 8, 2010)

Square-1. Even in cube shape it isn't completely cubic. One side is slightly larger than the rest.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

Rubik's Clock. It is so different from other cubing related puzzles. Knowledge from previous cubes, will not help a lot. I Don't recommend Pyra, as anyone can get sub ten, so it's not the puzzle for you. With clock, with a bit of practise you should be able to get to about 15-20 seconds. And there is no algorithms to learn. Buy a clock. Best place to buy one is www.ebay.co.uk


----------

